
How to validate ISO 8601 dates without regex - eaguyhn
https://www.polydesmida.info/BASHing/2018-10-05.html
======
nanis
When your _one-liner_ takes six lines, it is time to open up a text editor and
write a decent shell or Perl or Python or whatever script which can be read
and understood later.

Then, it might turn into 50 lines, but you'll know what it is doing, how it is
doing it, and how to modify it if there is a problem or you need an
enhancement.

~~~
linuxbob
Appreciate the comment, but there are only two processes in that command, awk
and sort, so it doesn't lend itself to scripting. Compare the regex solution
for "date" at
[https://gist.github.com/philipashlock/8830168](https://gist.github.com/philipashlock/8830168)
and you can see why I prefer AWK.

